# PSE vs. Quest vs. Bear vs. Diamond



## jworster08

SO I work at Dick's sporting goods and I found out recently I get a very substantial amount (50%) off of these brands of bows. Does anyone have any suggestions for these brands from personal use? 

I am leaning toward the bear anarchy or carnage, PSE EVO 7 or Omen, or Quest Primal. I used to like Diamond but it seems they have not come out with anything as impressive as these lately.

Any suggestions?? Thanks guys!!


----------



## 454casull

Of the choices my obvious recommendation would be the Primal from G5/Quest. Great fit, finish, smooth draw, quiet and the bow flat out shoots. Next would be the PSE EVO but they are (IMO) not as robust in their design meaning you need special press (tip only) and their cams are very skeletonized for weight reduction and speed but I feel makes them more suseptable to damage in the field. The PSEs are fast and I do like the center shot/berger hole references that are machined into the riser. The Bear bows I cannot get over the looks and Diamond's line is a little too harsh for me. I'd say the Quest has the best factory strings of them all but would replace them after being shot in (spares) a go with a good set of customs. You will need access to a draw board to wring all the performance you can out of the Primal but this also applies to the other choices.


----------



## Truth 2

Hmmm can i get a discount also?


----------



## JOHNL

If the Prime Centroid is part of that deal I would check it out. Any of the PSE's are good choice's.


----------



## 454casull

While both Quest and Prime are G5 companies Quest is "box" store and Prime is pro shop only....


----------



## stinky reinke

Don't worry about brand names, just go shoot them and then you will KNOW which one to buy


----------



## snapon

stinky reinke said:


> Don't worry about brand names, just go shoot them and then you will KNOW which one to buy


Exactly, Dont even "look" at them, just shoot them. If it fits you, you found the one.


----------



## trapperjb6

= mathews xD !!!


----------



## BIGCHRIS

Buy the quest from a "box" store and get it set up at a pro shop

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## SgtClaymore

I have a Prime and love it so of course I'm going with Prime! Happy hunting.


----------

